# muscle pain



## niccherie (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

After being diagnosed with Hashi's in March, my endo upped my synthroid to 125 mcg and started me on tapozole.

I started getting muscle pain and weakness so my PCP talked to endo and took me off tapozole. The muscle pain and weakness have gotten worse, so much so that my leg muscles scream when I climb 3/4 up one flight of stairs. Today I wasn't sure I would make it to the top of the stairs without resting.

My back muscles have never hurt, but they hurt upon waking and throughout the day. Is this a symptom of the disease?

I am starting to feel frustrated because I am exhausted and I can't pull a full day at work and I can't keep up with my daughter. I want my life back. I have tried to be patient, but this is no life.

I have had joint pain since 2004 (sero negative poly arthritis)and swelling before starting anti arthritis drugs. Endo also said I have type one diabetes.

Thank you for your help,


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Muscle pain can be sourced to any one of a number of causes. In my case I noticed muscle pain after I started statins and was immediately taken off them. A number of drugs cause rhabdomyolysis-like conditions [so it was a good thing your physician took you off the Tapozole, as this drug is known for this side effect]. Drugs that cause muscle pain, even though removed from the patient's schedule, often take a while to dissipate, hence the muscle pain may hang around for a bit. But you should see improvement soon, if it was the drug.


----------



## niccherie (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

niccherie,

DO you have any current labs with ranges to share?

Hypothyroid levels can cause muscle pain as can Tapazole.

I have experienced muscle pain with both cases of hypo and when I took Tapazole prior to my TT

Dehydration can also cause muscle pain of the thigh area.

I still get occasional muscle pain of my thighs only at night sometimes and apply a hotpack for relief which usually makes me fall back to sleep.


----------

